
Is security outfit Norse Corp dead or just temporarily TITSUP? - ryanlol
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/01/is_norse_corp_dead_or_just_temporarily_titsup/
======
ryanlol
Interestingly, with a quick look it seems like their mailservers are down too.
I can't think of very many scenarios where a healthy company would shut down
their emails.

